# ANY BLACK LOWRIDERS IN OAKLAND



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

WHY DONT BLACKS IN THE CALIFORNIA BAY AREA LOWRIDE ,IVE BEEN ASKING MY SELF THIS FOR YEARS BEING FROM LA AND GOING INTO OAKLAND AND OTHER CITIES ROUND THE BAY IT CONFUSED ME WHY BLACKS DIDNT HAVE ANY CONECTION TO THE LOWRIDER SCENE WICH IS BIG IN NORCAL IN THE HISPANIC COMMUNITY..BUT UNLIKE LA AND SD WHERE BLACKS HAVE HAD A INPUT IN INOVATING THE LOWRIDING GAME IN NORCAL THEY HAD ABSOULTY NOTHING TO DO WITH IT.....WHY WOULD YOU WANT A 65 MUSTANG OVER A 65 IMPALA SS? OR GAS BREAK DIP? WHY DIDNT LOWRIDEING IMPACT THEM,,NOW THEY DO RIDE ON WIRES WITH NICE PAINT BUT IT FALLS SHORT WITH OUT PUMPS DUMPS AND BATTERIES


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

the bay will never be LA point blank its got its own way and style theres alot more mexicans out here into the bay thing then they are into lowriding its a way different life style out here


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

HAHAhHAHAHAhah blacks in LA barely even lowride anymore. Most of them have chargers with rent to own wheels and Luminas on 24's or 2002 Impalas and garbage like that or maybe a Harley.

very few brothers have a clean lowrider out here anymore. 

Do you....who cares about the rest.


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

I ask myself the same question bro. They do have a different type of swag out there. Its like that in Fresno too,they're more on the bays tip than L.A. Alot of blacks think I'm on some mexican shit when they see my shit. I think its only popping in southern California.


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 26 2010, 04:20 AM~17891481
> *HAHAhHAHAHAhah blacks in LA barely even lowride anymore. Most of them have chargers with rent to own wheels and Luminas on 24's or 2002 Impalas and garbage like that or maybe a Harley.
> 
> very few brothers have a clean lowrider out here anymore.
> ...


when was the last time you were on crenshaw.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

THE BAY HAS ALWAYS HAD IT'S OWN STYLE;; BURNOUTS, DONUTS, "NEED FOR SPEED".. THEY WERE ALWAYS INTO WIRES RIDIN HELLA CLEAN.. THEIR STYLE WAS ON THE "PIMP-STYLE-GANGSTA".. THEY ARE THE INVENTORS OF "MOB MUZIC" (MIKE MOSLEY/SAM BOSTIC);; THAT WAS THE GOOD 'OL DAYS! NOW THEIR INTO THIS WACK ASS HYPHY BULLSHIT, WHERE THEIR "NEED FOR SPEED" ATTITUDE FITS IN NICELY.. I THINK IT'S JUST A BUNCH OF WILD ANIMALS LET LOOSE FROM THE ***** ZOO :uh: 

OTHER THAN THAT, THE BAY HAS LOWRIDERS.. IT'S JUST HIT OR MISS JUST LIKE HERE IN PHILLY.. YOU CAN FIND SOME RIDERS UP IN SACRAMENTO TOO


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree that there are not as many blacks in NorCal Lowriding. I take trips to L.A Frequently and must also say that I don't see the Cali Swangin' atmosphere that you see in the videos either. Lowriding is a close knit cult its not as big as all the other trends but it IS a culture and those who really participate know what I'm talking about. I'm from the Bay Area and yes I agree that we have our own styles with cars and music, clothes ect. but its not that different from L.A. I think that the "Hyphy" Movement really gave the Bay Area a bad name. its not ALL like that. many of the traditional rap artist keep it street, mobstyle. But since MTV and BET focused on the Hyphyness thats what everyone thinks it is about. The Bay Area has allot of originality and I still see Lowriders out here doing things, its just what we see in the media.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Jun 28 2010, 04:34 PM~17908438
> *I agree that there are not as many blacks in NorCal Lowriding. I take trips to L.A Frequently and must also say that I don't see the Cali Swangin' atmosphere that you see in the videos either. Lowriding is a close knit cult its not as big as all the other trends but it IS a culture and those who really participate know what I'm talking about. I'm from the Bay Area and yes I agree that we have our own styles with cars and music, clothes ect. but its not that different from L.A. I think that the "Hyphy" Movement really gave the Bay Area a bad name. its not ALL like that. many of the traditional rap artist keep it street, mobstyle. But since MTV and BET focused on the Hyphyness thats what everyone thinks it is about. The Bay Area has allot of originality and I still see Lowriders out here doing things, its just what we see in the media.
> *


I GOTS MAD LUV FOR THE BAY.. RIP COUGNUT


----------



## bostonlac (Jan 24, 2008)

there are still a handfull of black riders in oakland, but for the most part oakland is all about muscle. i live in oakland and people are always askin me where they can get they ride done up at when they see me ridin. there is not that many outlets to get a car lifted out here. its all backyard shit.


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Tha Bay is like none other, jus like other cities.......
different. Oakland has their own style. Mexicanos started tha lowrider movement so few brothas got into it. Atleast this is wut I've seen. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Cougnut used to have Candied out Multi colored glasshouse back inthe day. Lifted chrome undies. He tore it it though. Shit was clean when he got it.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

black low riders that i know in da bay and nor cal besides me


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

my club is mixed mostly Russians them fools ride hard lmao


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bostonlac_@Jul 21 2010, 11:44 PM~18109426
> *there are still a handfull of black riders in oakland, but for the most part oakland is all about muscle. i live in oakland and people are always askin me where they can get they ride done up at when they see me ridin. there is not that many outlets to get a car lifted out here. its all backyard shit.
> *


NEW AGE IS OUT IN DA O but u right i when i lived in oakland we did most of my shit right at my house NOW WE DO ALL OF OUR SHIT AT MY HOUSE UP HERE IN SAC UP ON DA Y BLOCK


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

There used to be a couple all black car club back in the day. I talking mid to late seventies. Street Edition, Shadows of the night, East bay street players,...Low Creations founder was black.....Its just nowaday you dont see it like back in the day. Brothers ride, now with clubs with all nationalities.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jul 22 2010, 11:02 PM~18119663
> *There used to be a couple all black car club back in the day. I talking mid to late seventies. Street Edition, Shadows of the night, East bay street players,...Low Creations founder was black.....Its just nowaday you dont see it like back in the day. Brothers ride, now with clubs with all nationalities.
> *


thats right plus we cant get alone with each other lmao


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

SHADOWS OF THE NIGHT WAS ONE OF THE REASONS I GOT INTO LOWRIDING THEM CATS USE TO RIDE UP AND DOWN EAST 14TH IN OAKTOWN I WAS ONLY 12 OR 13 THEN WASENT THERE A CLUB CALLED HOLLYWOOD ALSO


----------



## bostonlac (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 22 2010, 10:59 PM~18119651
> *NEW AGE IS OUT IN DA O  but u right i when i lived in oakland  we did most of my shit right at my house  NOW WE DO ALL OF OUR SHIT AT MY HOUSE UP HERE IN SAC  UP ON DA Y BLOCK
> 
> 
> ...



yeah ron got a shop in the east. you also got changin da game cc doin there thing.


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

back in early 1980"s low rider club out of the crest in vallejo called "side effects" they had some nice cars. lil bro was the president, most of their cars were painted candy by earl stevens. earl stevens is E-40's dad, he could paint and he did murals, i might have some photos of their cars and i will try to find them this week and get them posted, i hear one of their cars a 1977 caprice owned by james galvin and painted by mike dwight from san jose is still sitting in the garage in good condition. if my information is wrong please correct me.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i always thought it was a little strange there wernt more lowriders out in oakland myself... its not like they hate lowriders because everytime i would drive through i would get tons of props out there. more than most places actually. i do remember shadows of the night out in richmond rideing hard, and what about east palo alto with laymlow c.c. and some others. they are always riding hard and there seems to be lots of lowriders over there.


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

also anthony merriman of vallejo was a member of low creations in early 1980"s, he had a 65 impala painted candy blue by mike dwight from san jose, friends have told me he also still has his car in good condition down in the san diego area. low rider for life my freinds said when they talked to him.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks to all tha real nor cal ridas for puting there input much respect..and to that sucka from weak ass club comenting on crenshaw ,dont talk what you dont knowbout bitch...a ***** stay on tha shaw till tha law say leave...yo club was hangin on whittier bl putos..chippers..****** this stylistics *****


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

> NEW AGE IS OUT IN DA O but u right i when i lived in oakland we did most of my shit right at my house NOW WE DO ALL OF OUR SHIT AT MY HOUSE UP HERE IN SAC UP ON DA Y BLOCK
> 
> thats rite dog thats how i do it la stylistics 2 sac blackpower we are tha lowriderz


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Bigg T handling his Business in the Bay Area *


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i'd say its cause the bay is where all the new lingo and scrapers and stuff come from, they on that new tip.. i aint knockin cuz i've had lowlows and scrapers, my current ride ( dont hate) is kinda half lowlow and half scraper.. ive always been original and an underdog..


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 22 2010, 11:55 PM~18119629
> *black low riders that i know in da bay and nor cal  besides me
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics that linc is bad ass


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 27 2010, 06:35 PM~18158476
> *i always thought it was a little strange there wernt more lowriders out in oakland myself... its not like they hate lowriders because everytime i would drive through i would get tons of props out there. more than most places actually. i do remember shadows of the night out in richmond rideing hard, and what about east palo alto with laymlow c.c. and some others. they are always riding hard and there seems to be lots of lowriders over there.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

IS THE BAY STILL ON THE HYPHY TIP?


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 1 2010, 05:36 PM~19212759
> *
> 
> *


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

HOW COULD YAL FORGET BOUT KEV IN THE ORANGE 64


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNRE8FaqG_0


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxEgIoJS69I


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qG_2muCfqI


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Crenshaw still poppin with the blacks every Sunday


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 2 2010, 12:34 PM~19219619
> *IS THE BAY STILL ON THE HYPHY TIP?
> *


 :uh: yea


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

not to many lowriders left, all you will see out and about are $500 cars with 26s


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 2 2010, 11:00 AM~19219365
> *any more pics that linc is bad ass
> *


Did that lincoln originally come from San Diego. Jus wondering cuz my club member sold his that looked exactly like that a while ago. Looks familiar that's all


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 3 2010, 11:46 PM~19233784
> *not to many lowriders left, all you will see out and about are  $500 cars with 26s
> *


 :yes:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Dec 4 2010, 11:53 AM~19236621
> *Did that lincoln originally come from San Diego. Jus wondering cuz my club member sold his that looked exactly like that a while ago. Looks familiar that's all
> *



looks just like it huh,.,.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*BIGG T 
IS IN THE GAME TO WINN!!*
:nicoderm:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 7 2010, 12:25 PM~19263478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I USED TO SEE YOU RIDEN IN P WORLD


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Dec 4 2010, 10:53 AM~19236621
> *Did that lincoln originally come from San Diego. Jus wondering cuz my club member sold his that looked exactly like that a while ago. Looks familiar that's all
> *


yea it came from diego a brotha owns it now though


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 29 2010, 10:36 PM~19454532
> *yea it came from diego  a brotha owns it now  though
> *


Yea. That's Coo brotha. Just wonderin. It's a nice car. My boy toney built it


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Dec 23 2010, 02:00 AM~19401126
> *I USED TO SEE YOU RIDEN IN P WORLD
> *


O he still does! Almost every Sunday going down Railroad!


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Jul 27 2010, 06:32 PM~18157649
> *back in early 1980"s low rider  club out of the crest in  vallejo called "side effects" they had some nice cars. lil bro was the president, most of their cars were painted candy by earl stevens. earl stevens is E-40's dad, he could paint and he did murals, i might have some photos of their cars and i will try to find them this week and get them posted, i hear one of their cars a 1977 caprice  owned by james galvin and painted by mike dwight from san jose is still sitting in the garage in good condition. if my information is wrong please correct me.
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: pics?


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Jun 27 2010, 01:00 AM~17897122
> *I ask myself the same question bro. They do have a different type of swag out there. Its like that in Fresno too,they're more on the bays tip than L.A. Alot of blacks think I'm on some mexican shit when they see my shit. I think its only popping in southern California.
> 
> 
> ...



wutz up fam i didnt kno u wuz on lil 2 lol hahahaha


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

Lay em low is deep with black dudes


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Dec 3 2010, 04:10 AM~19226568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea hes the one i see riding all the time in oakland in e14 all the time by fruitvale up to the 60s


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

1ST OFF FUCK YOU TO ANY HATER GOT SOMETHANG BAD TO SAY BOUT THAT CRENSHAW BLVD THANG .....WE RUN THA SHAW[BLACKS] NOW THANK YOU TO ALLL MY BROTHA RIDAZ FROM OUT OF NOR CALI...I CAN SEE YA,LL COMING RIGHT DOG...I SAW A STINKN LINCOLN TURTLE ON THA BUMPER..GAME RECOGNIZED...SHOUT OUT TO SACTOWN STYLISTICS,,,,,SQUARE PLAQUE,,,,,GETIT...PEACE 2 LAYMLOW.LETHAL LOWS.UNTOUCHABLES..AND ANY OTHER BROTHA RIDIN...AS FAR AS IT GOES MY 2 DOORBX WILL BE ON THA STREETZ AGAIN,,ALREADY ON BIGFISH 45 48 49.NEWYEARS DAY EDITION TO..MY 89FLEETWOOD IZ NOW READY FOR PAINT 2LOWLOWS AND I JUST GOT A DONKED CUTDOG..PIC COMIN SOON........BOXCHEVSHOE.....STYLISTICS SOUTH LA....323.........................................


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whats a donked cutdog?? so you got a chevy cutty lol i know what you sayin tho a cutty on big rims


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

Wtf


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Shit I don't know about blacks, but there is barely any Raza that still rides here in Sacra. I try and cruise everytime I get a chance, but all I see is all these donks and scrapers and even harleys. ****** dont even roll spokes anymore, they all ride 22's and up. Hell I even had a brotha offer to sell my some 26's for my Caprice. I told him I only roll 13 or 14 spokes. Shit I would just love to see more lowriders out there no matter the race.

BTW- I know it sounds funny cuz my SN is Charger on 22's, but that charger was sold a while ago.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Charger_on_22's_@Mar 26 2011, 01:34 AM~20184143
> *Shit I don't know about blacks, but there is barely any Raza that still rides here in Sacra. I try and cruise everytime I get a chance, but all I see is all these donks and scrapers and even harleys. ****** dont even roll spokes anymore, they all ride 22's and up. Hell I even had a brotha offer to sell my some 26's for my Caprice. I told him I only roll 13 or 14 spokes. Shit I would just love to see more lowriders out there no matter the race.
> 
> BTW- I know it sounds funny cuz my SN is Charger on 22's, but that charger was sold a while ago.
> *




same here, i dont care what race you are hit them streets


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 17 2011, 02:52 PM~20114639
> *whats a donked cutdog?? so you got a chevy cutty lol i know what you sayin tho a cutty on big rims
> *


YAEH FUCK IT I GOT DONK BUT I,M A LOWRIDER ALLDAY..2 RIDAS CAME..1ST.BRO...DONK WAS JUST ME BEING GOOFY I LIKE 13S..I AINT EVEN HYPED UP BOUT WORKIN ON IT GONE FINISH UP MY SINGLE PUMP FLEETWOOD


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

WTF :inout:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jul 22 2010, 10:55 PM~18119629
> *black low riders that i know in da bay and nor cal  besides me
> 
> 
> ...


i miss my camelion 99 town car i need to build another one soon :biggrin:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

srt1 said:


> Tha Bay is like none other, jus like other cities.......different. Oakland has their own style. Mexicanos started tha lowrider movement so few brothas got into it. Atleast this is wut I've seen. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


ya right dog hispanic started norcal riden


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks to all tha bay area and norcal ridaz to patrick why did you put yo?mamma pics on here


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> HAHAhHAHAHAhah blacks in LA barely even lowride anymore. Most of them have chargers with rent to own wheels and Luminas on 24's or 2002 Impalas and garbage like that or maybe a Harley.very few brothers have a clean lowrider out here anymore. Do you....who cares about the rest.


what yo chipn ass got i got riders on big fish multiple vol and if you on tha shaw ya know my caprice real crenshaw finest from there 90008 fool?west


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> i miss my camelion 99 town car i need to build another one soon :biggrin:


 Yup that muthafucka was clean. I didn't know u sent it out to the bay.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

tru2thagame said:


> Yup that muthafucka was clean. I didn't know u sent it out to the bay.


a homie san diego been do they thang they on roight now


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Nor cal ridaz...whats tha biz.....much love..from down state......keep up tha gr8 work....peace


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Thank u d
Sir , I don't trip who anyone is .

I know up here in Nor*Cal we have more diversity, so I know da movement a little slow now but will get better

Shit I'm Panamanian and I'm cool with all races 

As long as u a fellow Lowrider


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Thank u dSir , I don't trip who anyone is .I know up here in Nor*Cal we have more diversity, so I know da movement a little slow now but will get betterShit I'm Panamanian and I'm cool with all races As long as u a fellow Lowrider


thats wright dog panama riden ...blacknbrown layndown ...back bumpers that is....i.m just glad tha north is on ...now its time for you guys to let your presence be felt...from what i see ..its a sleeping gaint....thats bout to wake.....much love from los angeles...we need to put tha west back on top


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Quik question for my norkal potnas....is yall getn rims from wire wheel king...tha folks who used to work at zenith???????????let me know whats up with that


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

TTT...personally id rather take tha trip to g-boyz.. but WWK rim game is real nice tho.. im pretty sure its a lot of underground riderz that fuk wit him..


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

I dealt wit gboyz ...got a set on my boxchev....but the wwk wheels had that znote..quallity look to them..but i know they kost dub prices...unlike gboyz....where 600 will get yo a custom set.....i got some gold 72sp0ke daytons to....but they in the living room ....a conversation peice...my fleeteood got some gboyz too..custom made...he make cross lace now too...


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

When I was up there I use to see a lot of ridaz in Richmond, Vallejo, Vacaville, and Fairfield. If you venture further inland all the way to Sac and Chico theres a bunch there. That was about 4 years ago though. There was a place in San Leandro called "The Spot" where I use to get knock off hammers and spoke cleaner. I looked them up and they are still around. I'd see black ridaz there all the time.

The Bay def has its own swag when it comes to cars. The muscle cars up there are some of the best Ive seen in the state. I use to serve folks in my Grand National/Turbo Buick...shit I even built a Bug that was out there servin nigs at the races.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh yeah i know sac got ridaz ...but i.m starting to that there where more black ridas then i knew...when i was in east oakland then didnt know nothing bout it has far seeing them owned by brown brothers...nobody seemed to have had one....but i did like the 1st generation off scrappers...delta 88..and mob cars klean is klean... And on knockoffs..shit its almost a lowrider...jus missn somethangs...and as far as muscle..shit...them ****** had malibus...65 66 mustangs with triple gold ones..zs or ds but with out a couple off gates 8 .31s strokes and coils then thats dipn...


----------



## chevy85-94 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Wuz up homes im from the Firmeestilo cc out of Florida. And I'm here in Oakland and wanted to know we're the lowriders heng out.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Not from the bay, but i stay reppin the Valley


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

That's everywhere. Not just California


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

Nor Cal Blvd Kings CC


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

chevy85-94 said:


> Hey Wuz up homes im from the Firmeestilo cc out of Florida. And I'm here in Oakland and wanted to know we're the lowriders heng out.


did you move out here or just visiting? there's not much going on right now, most everyone put their cars away for the winter...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Bivos 64 said:


> Nor Cal Blvd Kings CC


This truck is BAD!


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Ask for Roy 928.750.2325 for all your lowrider needs!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://


----------

